# RWD or AWD conversion for jettas.



## hammerxofxthor (Aug 31, 2008)

(sorry if this is in the wrong forum)
The fwd on these cars is a real dealbreaker. nothing is worse than understeer. I have seen some ppl use r32 shells and such for their GTI's but i havent seen a RWD or AWD jetta. what would i need to get this done. any experiences?
tanks.


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: RWD or AWD conversion for jettas. (hammerxofxthor)*

The only difference between doing that to the Jetta vs. the Golf is going to be the length of the driveshaft between the transmission and the rear. Get ready for a real project if you want to do it, but yes, it is possible. A cheaper way to reduce understeer is to install an LSD and put a better rear sway bar on. The LSD will reduce inside wheel spin allowing the outside wheel to pull you through better, and the sway bar will increase oversteer to counter-act the understeer. You're looking at max. $2k vs. about $10k for the AWD conversion.


----------



## hammerxofxthor (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: RWD or AWD conversion for jettas. (ColoradoSoul03)*

10 K!!? yeah....prolly not gonna do that. ill settle for the LSD and rear sway. thanks.


----------



## Addicted II Speed (Nov 2, 2007)

I dont know about 10K.... I've heard of people taking the TT's AWD system and throwing it into jetttas. They need a new trans, gas tank, etc. But if you find a wrecked TT's AWD system I think you'd be able to get away with less than 10k


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Addicted II Speed)*

I did it for 4500 but i did my own labor. The hardest part is swapping the new floor and having a haldex controller


----------



## Addicted II Speed (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm freakin jealous of your GTI man lol


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (Addicted II Speed)*

guy is selling everything needed for the swap right now in the TT classifieds for about 2 grand he quoted me at.

You might wanna look into that.
i would pick it up but i just bought a stroker motor for the TT and some fun parts for the head.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (Addicted II Speed)*

ok 8k lol its honestly not worth it unless u have a LOT of money and a RETARDED ammount of freetime on your hands.. go with the LSD..stiffen ur suspension sticky sticlky tires and sway that car up..ull be fine


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^^^do you just repeat stuff you read in earlier posts?


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*

if you were really rich, you could import jetta (Bora) 4motion parts from europe or elsewhere in the world, where they sold a AWD mk4 Jetta...


----------



## turbovags (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: RWD or AWD conversion for jettas. (ColoradoSoul03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ColoradoSoul03* »_The only difference between doing that to the Jetta vs. the Golf is going to be the length of the driveshaft between the transmission and the rear. Get ready for a real project if you want to do it, but yes, it is possible. 

Not true. The Jetta and Golf have the same wheelbase. The Jetta rear floor pan is about 10" longer (difference between trunk and hatch) so some fabrication is needed to use an R32 rear pan. 
As suggested by others, with the proper suspension tuning and LSD install it is possible to minimize the understeer. I happen to have a custom built Eurospec 6 speed O2J box with a Peloquin LSD installed. IM me if you are interested.


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: RWD or AWD conversion for jettas. (turbovags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbovags* »_
Not true. The Jetta and Golf have the same wheelbase. The Jetta rear floor pan is about 10" longer (difference between trunk and hatch) so some fabrication is needed to use an R32 rear pan. 
As suggested by others, with the proper suspension tuning and LSD install it is possible to minimize the understeer. I happen to have a custom built Eurospec 6 speed O2J box with a Peloquin LSD installed. IM me if you are interested.

They are the same wheel base? I thought the Golf would have been shorter. Hmm, learn something new every day.


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: RWD or AWD conversion for jettas. (ColoradoSoul03)*


_Quote »_They are the same wheel base? I thought the Golf would have been shorter. Hmm, learn something new every day.

They are the same car, the only difference is from the rear of the rear wheel to the bumper, everything forward is the same. All generations of Golf/Jetta models were built in the same way except one has a hatch and one doesn't including 2 doors and 4 doors.


----------



## audiman90 (Mar 21, 2009)

curious lets say it was( making a number up in my head) 5k and not 10, is this for a lot of conversions... From FWD to AWD?? ........... i have a audi 90 cs ........


----------



## Austinwis3 (Dec 9, 2020)

hammerxofxthor said:


> (sorry if this is in the wrong forum)
> The fwd on these cars is a real dealbreaker. nothing is worse than understeer. I have seen some ppl use r32 shells and such for their GTI's but i havent seen a RWD or AWD jetta. what would i need to get this done. any experiences?
> tanks.


I was thinking of rwd swap. But grab a Tahoe put the Jetta body on the Tahoe frame Ls swap


----------



## Austinwis3 (Dec 9, 2020)

Austinwis3 said:


> I was thinking of rwd swap. But grab a Tahoe put the Jetta body on the Tahoe frame Ls swap


And lower it of course


----------



## Anotherjettaguy (Apr 16, 2021)

Thats alot of work


----------

